# Can't add my website...



## PolarBear (Jan 15, 2008)

It's in your signature... do you hide signatures? it's also in the little "www" button at the bottom of each of your posts (even below the signature in your post that is also attached to your posts if you set it that way).

I find that the mp3player on your website is not very easy to use... how exactly do I get up a level if I'm in a category? Why do you only display 4 lines / 2 lines when in song display. My screen is 1280*1024, some have 1600*1200... no need for that... Popup was firstly blocked by Firefox too... Just trying to give hints what may hinder possible clients to surf your web. Personally I also find it distracting if a page has looped background music... as I have some song being played in background myself and have to turn off either one... but that's a personal choice and could be expected from a composers site perhaps...

Anyway... already criticising what's not has been asked for...

Have a pleasant welcome at VI!
PolarBear


----------



## woodywoodstock (Jan 15, 2008)

No, I know that my website is in the signature. But here in the forum there is an extra place which is called "Composer's Websites", where you can post your website. I tried to add mine, but it will not show up....thx

cheers

Jochen


----------



## Chrislight (Jan 15, 2008)

Jochen,

You should be good now.  We were a little behind in approving links. ~o)


----------



## woodywoodstock (Jan 15, 2008)

Thx so much,

you are right to approve links first ....Maybe it's a good idea, to give a hint in the popup that appears after submitting (this popup only says that the posted link will be shown in the chosen category)...

Jochen


----------

